# Blazer Bay 675 Ultimate Bay!



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I just picked up my new rig and I must say Blazer Bay hit a homerun with this one! There aren't too many out there, so you won't find much on them, but take it from me, they are BAD to the BONE! Very solid boats, rides like a big center console, lays out like a flats boat, has plenty of storage, and VERY FAST! County Home and Ranch in Nederland, Tx just became a dealer, so if your interested, PM me and I'll take you for a ride!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice. They are bad to the bone for sure. A friend of mine has one w/a Suzuki 250ss and that thing is sick.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Very nice. They are bad to the bone for sure. A friend of mine has one w/a Suzuki 250ss and that thing is sick.


You talking about Turner?


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Post as much info about the speed, draft and ride as you can! There is almost nothing to be found on the net about these boats!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice boat, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Post as much info about the speed, draft and ride as you can! There is almost nothing to be found on the net about these boats!


Will do! I have only had it out once for just a few minutes, but plan to break her in this week... initial numbers were promising... 68mph @5800RPM's with A BUNCH of throttle and trim left... 30 gallons of fuel with 3 people, no TM, or TM batts... boat is not propped right... YET! I'm thinking a 25P OT4 should do the trick...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I like that boat a lot. When you going to take me fishing? Daniel owes me a fishing trip in his new boat too.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice rig! I saw one at the Rock the Dock show in Aransas Pass.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> I like that boat a lot. When you going to take me fishing? Daniel owes me a fishing trip in his new boat too.[/Q
> 
> We'll go shawn, one day when I don't have a tourney lol!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Swamp Root said:


> whistlingdixie said:
> 
> 
> > I like that boat a lot. When you going to take me fishing? Daniel owes me a fishing trip in his new boat too.[/Q
> ...


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

That's pretty sweet looking, just needs a big hds 12 touchscreen on it now


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Nice boat. I have seen a couple of those running down south.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

txteltech said:


> That's pretty sweet looking, just needs a big hds 12 touchscreen on it now


Thats what I was going to put on it! But it won't fit! .5" too small of a space... my next one will be arranged where I can fit one lol!


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

How does it handle in the chop? Wet ride?

I know it will scream just curious about its performance in a big bay when it gets nasty.


----------



## greentrout (Apr 18, 2012)

mikethetiger55 said:


> How does it handle in the chop? Wet ride?
> 
> I know it will scream just curious about its performance in a big bay when it gets nasty.


X2


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Swamp Root said:


> You talking about Turner?


Yep Turner has one.


----------



## sonnyboy (Nov 17, 2010)

NICE ! I've been looking hard at the Blazer Bay 2020. I have heard nothing but good things ,so far.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> I like that boat a lot. When you going to take me fishing? Daniel owes me a fishing trip in his new boat too.


I think you owe me a trip too .. And Daniels new ride is nice

Sent from... who cares..


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sweet looking ride for sure. Congrats.


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

I love mine, Still working on different props. Running the 250 sho on mine. Great family and tourney boat for me.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

*Post break in performance #'s*

Ok, for all y'all that were interested, I have some post break-in numbers:

Prop:24P Turbo OT4 (not new, little worn)
RPM's: 5750-5850
MPH: 67-68
Conditions: <1' chop
Ride quality: EXCELLENT!
Shallow water capability: EXCELLENT! (for a pad V)
Load: Two fat guys, 3/4 fuel (45 gallons), all tackle, rods, batts, TM...

I absolutely LOVE this boat! If your tired of getting beat up by your other "flats boats/pad V's" check out the Blazer 675!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

*pics*

pic


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That is sweet looking for sure!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You may be able to get a few more mph if you get a quick disconnect on the TM and stow it on your back deck while running. Awesome boat, I noticed the pad kind of has a concave angle to it instead of being flat, does that help stop chine walking? Does it chine walk at all even? Congrats on the new boat, I really like the look of them and the performance numbers are great. I think Blazer really hit a home run with this hull.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You may be able to get a few more mph if you get a quick disconnect on the TM and stow it on your back deck while running. Awesome boat, I noticed the pad kind of has a concave angle to it instead of being flat, does that help stop chine walking? Does it chine walk at all even? Congrats on the new boat, I really like the look of them and the performance numbers are great. I think Blazer really hit a home run with this hull.[/QUOT
> 
> James,
> I think so too!! Just the ride quality from my xtreme to this hull is amazing! No chine walk at all! Its a very dry ride also! Yeah, I am fixing to mount a puck to the floor back there.
> ...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

any pics of the layout?

is that a 250 hp merc?

how much does the boat cost?


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Beautiful ride. Man, between this and my work buddy getting a new Lostman, I've got the new boat itch bad!


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

who made the console rod holders? Or are they factory?


----------



## Wacken'emWading (May 27, 2013)

What does that boat draft??


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

nolaks said:


> who made the console rod holders? Or are they factory?


Rod holders are stock from the factory


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Wacken'emWading said:


> What does that boat draft??


Boat only drafts 10inches


----------

